# Duplicated in error - see limited edition



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Duplicated in error - See limited edition -


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I am afraid I do not get the message, where is the what that is erroneously duplicated? Oh yes, I got it now, reading further down on the new posts list... silly me. (Jester)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I posted this thread 
Limited edition on building a model of the barque _Gulf Stream _
Then when I was adding a sentence in edit, I inadvertantly duplicated it. As I couldn't delete the duplication, I added "duplicated in error" and referred to the original that is listed directly below it. Here is a direct link https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=295323 
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Intentionally duplicated:


> Oh yes, I got it now, reading further down on the new posts list... silly me. (Jester)


Which I added to my posting inadvertedly as I had not observed the above answer.


----------

